# Catfish food/pellets



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got a pond I will do some catching.I have never bought any catfish pellets. Feed store have that stuff? Brand to use? any info will help..thanx...ed/vb


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm no expert but a lot of feed stores sell catfish pellets ,catfish aren't that picky I imagine any of them would work great.

A friend of a friend of mine raises and shows guppies as a hobby. He claims one of the ways people cheat is to feed their guppies ground-up bull testicles and he claims it really makes them bigger. Ever since he told me about that I've wanted to make my own catfish food for a pond with the main ingredient being bull testicles just to see if it would have an effect.

I laughed for about half an hour when he first told me people actually cheat in guppy competitions but as he explained it, guppies are worthless and you can't even hardly give them away to most pet stores but prize winning guppies are worth money and easy to sell so there is actually some strong competition at the bigger well known shows ..lol


----------



## BigOx66 (Jun 16, 2012)

Spray some WD-40 on the bait you put on your line they dig it


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*sponge*



BigOx66 said:


> Spray some WD-40 on the bait you put on your line they dig it


 get out of here!! tiny piece of sponge and soak in WD....??:fishy:


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Purina Sinking Catfish Chow. The name on the tag will include "SR" so you know you're getting the sinking kind. Floating food becomes duck, goose, or gull food if you have any in the area, and the catfish will have a hard time finding it. Cost isn't cheap, about $20 per bag. Find it at your local feed store. Just call and ask, you'll probably have a hard time finding it in stock. Gulf Coast Equine Center in Friendswood usually has a few bags in stock.

Crunch out...


----------



## TXgunner (Apr 2, 2012)

*Catfish Pellets*

Purina sinking catfish pellets is what I use and it drives the channels crazy.


----------



## bnate86 (Jun 28, 2012)

Texas City Feed Store has a 50lb bag for $21


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Dickinson Feed sells MG brand sinking catfish pellets for about $18 / bag but they only stock 1 bag at a time so you may want to order ahead of your visit. They send orders in on Wednesday for delivery on Friday.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Catfish love dogfood.


----------



## El Hefe (Aug 28, 2012)

I use Catfish Float in my ponds and it workd great!


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Does that mean dogfish love catfood?

The MG factory store off I-10 in Weimer has sinking fish pellets for $13.50 / bag. Can't beat that price no matter what you use.


----------



## TW (Oct 26, 2004)

I fed catfish in my pond for years & I only used floating. It allowed me to see my fish feed.
That way I knew how things were working. 
I started with sinking & it was like feeding a black hole- lol- No fun & I never knew if they were feeding or not-
All feed is not equal, I would feed high pro for fast growth. If you don’t care cheap dog food will work.
Luck
TW


----------

